# Meat Thermometers



## Oberski12 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi out there newbie here wanting everyone's thoughts 

Currently using I-Grill 2 with  1 - ambient 3- meat probes

 As looking for more then 4 probes with more range then I have on my I-grill temp probes that run on Bluetooth! Looking for something with 6-8 probes, on WiFi or direct signal with good range to track temperatures! 

Please let me know what your thought are or em I just over thinking it and wasting my time wanting better temp control unit? 

Thank you for everyone's time!


----------



## richorn (Jul 16, 2018)

I spent a couple weeks researching them all and ordered the FireBoard. It should arrive today!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2018)

I agree with the above!
I have a FireBoard & am very happy with it!
Al


----------



## jbellard (Jul 16, 2018)

Fireboard is the way to go.  Am using mine right now while at the beach and am able to be inside and know exactly what’s going on!

You can have up to 6 probes running at once and all data is saved on the cloud for free.


----------



## Oberski12 (Jul 16, 2018)

Which Fireboard do each of you have?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2018)

I have the one with only 3 probes, but if needed it has the capacity for 6. And I understand they have an option to control a Guru fan now too. Mine is about 1 year old & is one of the first ones out. So far it has not given me any problems.


----------



## Oberski12 (Jul 16, 2018)

Huh very interesting! Thank you for the info this temp set up is nicest one I've seen yet.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome to the crew! 

Best of luck and hope the 5 series is working out for ya!
Have fun!


----------



## Oberski12 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you everyone thinking of order the 6 probe this week? Would you purchase the protection case to?? Thoughts


----------



## Oberski12 (Jul 19, 2018)

Well bit the bullet and and just purchased the FIRE-BOARD EXTREME 6 PROBE with the 4 pack of probe storage and protective case! Hopefully this is as amazing as everyone says! Thank you again for help this matter!


----------



## jbellard (Jul 19, 2018)

Oberski,

You will love it for sure.  I just got the $189 version and would love to get another ambient probe and meat thermometer.  Not sure I would use more than that but two air temp probes would be nice for my larger smoker, just to know what the exact temp differences are. 
I’ve also had to call them a few times and their crew is great!  Very helpful and  have resolved all of the mostly user error issues I’ve had


----------



## Oberski12 (Jul 28, 2018)

Well my Fireboard just arrived will be cooking 4 pork shoulders, 4 whole chickens, 1 23 lbs brisket next Friday really looking forward to see how this unit works! Thank you everyone of all there help on this purchase :-)


----------



## jbellard (Jul 28, 2018)

You will love it


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 28, 2018)

go ahead and test/calibrate all probes while waiting for the big cook... get a pot of water to a rolling boil (high) and hold probes in the water (without touching bottom/sides)...  should read close to 212`..  pending your location...


----------



## Oberski12 (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks Jckdanls 07 not a bad idea might do this tonight. 212 is magic number


----------



## Oberski12 (Aug 1, 2018)

Okay finally had a chance to play with the Fireboard last night! This is by far the best unit on the market! 

I set up a pot of boiling water to test the probes. Which thank you ( JckDanls07 ) for the tip! The unit on meat probes read 211.6 to 212.1 on all 6 probes!!!! On the ambien probes they both ready 211.9 to 212.1. 

The unit was super simple to set up and will be looking forward to testing it out on a catering job on Friday! If anyone looking for temp system this would be great option to look at. i would give it a 5 star rating! 

Here's the link to purchase this awesome unit if any one it interest! 
https://www.fireboard.com/


----------



## Xendau (Aug 2, 2018)

Im new to the Forums, recently purchased a new smoker. I had never used anything but an instant read thermometer for over 15 years of smoking. When I bought my OKJ Factory RF Longhorn and started looking for thermometers set ups... It took me longer to decide than on the smoker. LOL

I too went with Fireboard Extreme, the Drive cable and their fan. I looked at the competitors, the apps or online formats were so basic and elementary. Their devices looked cheap (and a little lame actually). And from reading some reviews some were difficult.

Fireboard has been amazing and Ive used it 3 times. Once in the oven, once seasoning my smoker (w/ Fan) and one cook on my smoker (w/ fan). I cant wait to use it again this weekend. Makes me want to cook more on the smoker!

Im a huge fan of their product, and happy I went with it over the competitors.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 2, 2018)

I've been researching a WIFI/cloud thermo so I could monitor temps from anywhere/everywhere. You all have definitely convinced me that Fireboard is the way to go. Now where is that credit card......?


----------



## Oberski12 (Aug 3, 2018)

Okay been playing with this FireBoard temp probes thinn now for few hours. I’ve got to say this is awesome by far the best unit on the market. The app is amazing great i was away for hour at the store was getting updates every now and then works great.


----------



## Xendau (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice! 

 Oberski12


I cant wait to get off today, going to pick up charcoal, wood and meat. Ready my Fireboard and get ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Oberski12 (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice


----------

